# Drop Down Menü



## Phoenix (5. Jun 2004)

Ich will ein Drop Down Menü erstellen, ahb aber absolut keine Ahnung von Java !

Und zwar soll das so sein: ich habe in meinem Board den Punkt Listen, das steht einfach als Textlink da, jetzt hätte ich aber gerne das wenn man mit der Mouse da drüber fährt, sich ein Menü nach unten aufklappt wo man dan ein Menü hat und zu den Links wechseln kann ! Und wenn man mit der Mouse wieder runter geht soll es weggehen !

Kann mir da einer helfen ?


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Jun 2004)

Textlink? HTML/Javascript, glaub ich mal...

Soweit ich weiß, gibts bei manchen Elementen onMouseOver, schau mal danach.

Edit: Richtig geraten


----------



## Phoenix (5. Jun 2004)

Schaut es euch an: www.forum.tuning-freaks-pfalz.de die Links oben im Head, wenn man dann dadraug geht soll das so sein !


----------



## Student (8. Jun 2004)

www.milonic.com .. vielleicht ..
ich weiß nämlich nicht genau, was du machen willst ..


----------

